# Bargain Book Finds: May 2011 (No self promotion, please)



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Post your found bargain* books here.

Click here for the April 2011 bargain book thread

This thread is for all to post their Bargain book finds, no self-promotion please. Please do not link through other sites -- use KindleBoards affiliate or generic Amazon links.

If you have a book of your own to promote, you may start a thread all your own in the Book Bazaar to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Of course, you may also list the book in your Avatar and signature. Thanks!

We generally try to keep this thread on topic with book posts only, off-topic posts will be "pruned"! This helps people who check the thread whenever they see the "new post" indicator or who have the thread set up for "notify." Thanks for your consideration!

Tip: typing the title of the book in the post as well as adding the image will help people searching for the book!

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

*'bargain' generally means under $5 (inside US - price may vary in other countries) . . .but, buyer beware: prices can change without notice so look before you click!


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I normally prefer hard SF and fantasy (and hate romances) but something about the Liaden books, which are lighter Sci-fi with a lot of romance (not bodice rippers, but each tends to be around 2 "lifemates" meeting) has made them some of my favorite books ever.

The first 3 books were originally written in the 80s, but the publisher felt they didn't sell well enough to continue so the authors self-published the rest after finding out they had a huge internet fandom. Anne McCaffrey calls them her "comfort books." The authors describe them as "Space Regencies" which sounds horrible.

They are available in omnibus editions now from www.baen.com. The below is a good reading order, though they were pub'd in different order. There are other books too, but these are the core books. I highly recommend them!































http://www.webscription.net/p-1188-the-dragon-variation.aspx $6 for 3 books
http://www.webscription.net/p-1187-mouse-and-dragon.aspx $6 for 1 book (I know, doesn't quite qualify)
http://www.webscription.net/p-1265-the-agent-gambit.aspx $6 for 2 books
http://www.webscription.net/p-1328-korvals-game.aspx $6 for 2 books


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Here is some I found.

Historical Romance 1.99


Historical Romance 1.99


Historical Romance 2.24


Historical Romance 2.39


Historical Romance 2.39 I absolutely loved this one, its on my all time favorite shelf now


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

$2.86


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

The Hundred Thousand Kingdoms and Feed are Orbit's Bargain Books for May:





both get high marks on reviews: check out elitistbookreviews.com: http://elitistbookreviews.blogspot.com/2010/04/feed.html


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Found this through http://blog.booksontheknob.org/

Costs *a penny*. Yes, you read that right.


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

$3.79


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

THE ASSASSIN"S VILLAGE by Faith Mortimer: Agatha Christie Meets Macbeth for an excellent read. .99 cents.


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

PRICES HAVE INCREASED, BE CAREFUL BEFORE YOU CLICK!!



kinbr said:


> Lots of very cheap Kindle books today. Listed as many as I had time for. I'm sure I missed some!
> Found out about most of them on http://dailycheapreads.com/ and http://blog.booksontheknob.org/
> 
> The 25 Sales Habits of Highly Successful Salespeople by Stephan Schiffman - $0.01
> ...


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Mysteries set in Alaska:

_ A Cold Day for Murder_ (Kate Shugak #1)- Dana Stabenow 99 cents

 _Breakup_ (Kate Shugak #7) - Dana Stabenow $2.99

 _Fire and Ice_ (Liam Campbell #1) - Dana Stabenow 99 cents

N


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

99 cents


----------



## kellymcclymer (Apr 22, 2010)

Good book! This says $9.95, but the Kindle version is free for a limited time. http://www.amazon.com/Dead-Girl-Walking-ebook/dp/B003BNZIRI/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1304992679&sr=8-2


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Historical Romance
Grace Burrowes - The Heir
89 cents today. I loved this book, its now one my all time favorite shelf so snap it up while its that low.
She has a new one coming up soon, so maybe thats why its so discounted.
Highly recommend this one.


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

From Sourcebooks - I Dream of Genies - Judi Fennell - $2.56


----------



## Rai Aren (Apr 26, 2009)

Here's one that's only $3.99:



This is actually the book I'm about to start reading, came highly recommended, looking forward to it...

Cheers & happy reading always 

~Rai


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

2.99 Looks like a fun take on Dracula.


----------



## angelmum3 (Sep 12, 2010)

Kindle on facebook listed some chic lit:

all for $2.99 each (for at least today?)


A wickedly funny, yet warm novel,* Declaring Spinsterhood by Jamie Lynn Braziel* is about a woman who enjoys being single. Her misadventures in dating only further her resolve not to marry despite pressure from friends and family. But what about that little place in her heart reserved for Brian Davis?


*Elisa Lorello's Faking It* is the tale of a thirty-something professor who makes a proposition to a handsome male escort. If he will teach her how to be a better lover, she will give him writing lessons. All would work out fine, if only she didn't fall for him.


When a heartbroken divorcee becomes shunned in her hometown, she leaves to make a new life in Maine. There she discovers a tempting neighbor, kindred spirits, and that all of her character flaws came with her when she moved. for *R. J. Keller's Waiting Spring *is a moving novel about a woman struggling to find her place in the world.


From *Karen McQuestion*, a 2010 Kindle customer favorite author, comes *Easily Amused*. This romantic comedy is about a young woman who meets a man perfect in every regard, except one.


----------



## DDScott (Aug 13, 2010)

Here's a fantabulous gem of a great read - for $2.99 - from debut Indie Epub Kindle Author Tonya Kappes...



I just luuuvvved this book and gave it a 5-Star Amazon Rating and Review!!!

There's a new Queen of Quirky-Crazy, High-class Hillbilly Characters...and it's Tonya Kappes!


----------



## Dani Kay (Jan 21, 2011)

Elizabeth Street by Laurie Fabiano is only $3.99 today! It is usually $9.99!


----------



## Dani Kay (Jan 21, 2011)

Also, The Art of Racing in the Rain by Garth Stein is $5.99 (a little more than $5, but I thought it was noteworthy since it is usually $12.99)


----------



## Tonya (Feb 21, 2011)

Check out Thug Guard, D.D. Scott's new Indie book! A BARGAIN for .99! She's so funny!!

http://www.amazon.com/Thug-Guard-Cozy-Mystery-ebook/dp/B00507FTQS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=books&qid=1305935724&sr=1-1


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

This is on my "to be read" list.



$2.99


----------



## Rai Aren (Apr 26, 2009)

G'day bargain peeps!

I have two more *awesome* bargain finds for you:

A hard-boiled detective mystery, *First Feature*, only $2.99:


​

Here's a description of the story:

First Feature is a bitingly wry detective whodunit featuring ex-LAPD's not so celebrated detective Anthony Carrick as he juggles mafia lords, drug addled neophytes, nymphomaniacs, gay counterculture, vegan hippies and tinsel town's dark side in a quest to uncover a homicide in the midst of his own personal turmoil.

Like Sam Spade, Philip Marlowe and other hard boiled detectives before him, Anthony Carrick uses his guts, charm and humor to solve murders and deal with the other sordid details of people's lives.

Why was one of Hollywood's premier producers bludgeoned to death with his own Oscar? Amongst a dozen suspicious culprits, can Anthony solve this murder and keep Hollywood's seediness out of the tabloids before LAPD Homicide solves it for him.

Employed by one of the biggest movie production companies in Hollywood, Anthony is working against time. Tinsel Town's image must stay pure. But can he solve the murder before the tabloids publish the immoral truth of Hollywood's darker side? Find out in First Feature. The first of the Anthony Carrick mysteries.

*****************

And a literary novel, about apartheid in South Africa, called *Dust on His Soul*, only $4.95:


​

Here is a description:

he Story of One Man's Journey to Hell and Redemption

Hell does have a name&#8230; Robben Island.

This story, though fictional, is inspired by, and honors, the life - and death - of Stephen Biko.

It is the 1970s and 80s in South Africa. Some cruelly and sadistically wielded power meant to scourge. Some broke under its weight, while some remained unbent, immovable under it, resolute of spirit, and ultimately, triumphantly, indomitable.

This is the story of such a man. A character study of an unconquerable heart, an unyielding spirit.

This is not a story for the feint of heart or stomach. It is a story, not meant to shock, but to shine the unapologetic, unflattering light of truth on a situation that was, and is very real.

Told through one man's journey, it will lay bare any and all realities of a world that for some was inescapable. The pain is real. The horrors are real. Ignoring them won't change a thing though understanding them just might.

*****************

I have had the pleasure of reading both of these novels, and they are excellent (you can see my reviews on the Amazon kindle links).

Happy reading always! 

~Rai


----------



## karakillin (May 30, 2011)

I was recently searching short fiction on the Kindle store and came across this amazing story! Intense! Here is the description via the product page:

"A glint from the corner of my eye captures my attention . . ."

Thus opens the speculative short story, ZARATHUSTRA, which chronicles the final moments of it's protagonist's life. Part postmodern vignette, part stream-of-consciousness frenzy, and part philosophical anxiety, this gripping narrative puts the reader right into the center of a dramatic act of violence.

(9 pgs.)

http://www.amazon.com/Zarathustra-ebook/dp/B00533K3LA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=books&qid=1306718026&sr=8-1


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

For the June 2011 bargain book finds, click here.

Betsy
KB Moderator


----------

